# Municipal Campsites



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

We have been over to France and Spain with our motorhome for the past 2 years. Does anyone know of a guide that lists all the municipal sites in France?
We have stayed on several municipals around Limoges which we came across by accident and found them excellent value for money. We also like that a lot of them are just on the outskirts of the town so you can walk and leave your van on the site.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*CAMP SITES*

Any Tourist office in france will tell you where you can find /Aires/muni/camp sites . park your motorhome and much more. and use Internet . even the smallest commune has one.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

missmollie said:


> We have been over to France and Spain with our motorhome for the past 2 years. Does anyone know of a guide that lists all the municipal sites in France?
> .


Good question. I've never seen such a guide and I've just googled and not come up with one. We like municipals too but tend to get them out of the Caravan Club Europe vol 1 book. It looks like there is a niche waiting to be filled here !

I'll watch for the answer to this question.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French campsites*

Hi

Quite a lot of the municipal sites are listed on here

www.campingqualite.com

Russell


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't know of a publication that list exclusively Municipal Campsites

This link lists 11,000 sites and you can usually tell by reference to the
name if is municipal or privately owned.

http://www.campingfrance.com/index.jsp?lg=uk

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be able to offer a search by 
municipal / private


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi missmollie - we do not know of one, but as Grizzly says, most are in the C C Europe Book I. We also like them for the low key, but usually good facilities and the proxmity to small town and villages. We do not use aires as we like our own pitch and EHU, but municipals suit us perfectly.

Sue


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We used to use the Michelin Camping Guide when we had a tent and found lots of municipals in that although I can't vouch for the latest editions. Also I have used the Guide Officiel Camping Caravanning which is supposed to list all the campsites in France. This would have them in but it is of course in French but is quite easy to understand. Would also recommend the farm sites which are in that book some of them in superb places and good value for money. Jan


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*municipals*

I have used the Michelin guide every year for over 30 years.
In my opinion they are 2nd to none and do list the municipals which are worth staying in.
Barry


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We used to use only the Michelin guides for many years. However, since they have rearranged the sites into Department order rather than town name, I became so insensed with it that we gave up and now use the CC one. Is it because we always look for a site when getting towards the edge of 2 Departments? Bit like always being on the edge of a map for the difficult bits. 

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> and now use the CC one.


We use the Camping Club guide too. Each night, we get the TomTom, the map, and the guide. We choose a town on the map, look in the guide, choose a town, check the guide ... until we find a nice-sounding site. We then use the TomTom to tell us how far it is. If it's more than we would like to travel, we find a town nearer, and go through the pleasant process again. It takes no more than 10 relaxing minutes to get the next day's route sorted.

Generally, when touring, we try not to do more than 200km each day. This allows us to get to the site before it starts getting busy, and gives us time to explore the town / surroundings, before moving on the next day.

Gerald


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Suenliam said:
> 
> 
> > and now use the CC one.
> ...


Now that's how to use a motorhome to best effect.

Plan 1 day ahead, and no further. Possibly a rough idea of an ultimate destination, but no pre set plan regarding stopovers inbetween.

Our variation uses aires and France Passion, in place of sites, but that's just a tweak on the same basic principle.

We also use the map + TomTom + guide books. We have all the aires as POIs, but use the paper map for an overview, and the guide to pick the ones that sound as if they suit us.

It's not infallible, but that's all part of the fun. We usually plan a first choice for the next day, and a back-up nearby.


----------

